# Bird fell in the water. I need help



## Rogue_Robin (Jun 23, 2006)

I just went out to check on my birds and my fantail fell in the water sometime last night. He is inside with me wrapped in a towel. I don't know what to do. Please help me!


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I have used a hairdryer on wet birds before, important to keep the body temp up on a bird. Or under a heating lamp if you have one


----------



## Rogue_Robin (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you so much.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Do mean water that you use for the birds to bathe in? He was still in there?

If so, I would suggest there may be something else wrong if he could not get himself out.

John


----------



## Rogue_Robin (Jun 23, 2006)

I thought that as well. We're going to get him checked out later. Tghank you both. He is starting to get better. He is also able to start moving around some. Thank you both again.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You're going to have to describe the condition of the bird a lot better. You should probably get him under a heat lamp because if he's sick, he might not have the energy to make his own heat for now. Usually, they're pretty waterproof and can't hardly get wet anyway to be losing heat.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Rogue_Robin said:


> I just went out to check on my birds and my fantail fell in the water sometime last night. He is inside with me wrapped in a towel. I don't know what to do. Please help me!



Did he fall in a bucket? A pond? a stream? was he floating, below water, drowning?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm also trying to understand what kind of container he fell into. Waterers should be covered so the pigeons can't foul them with droppings and there are many good pigeon water fountains on the market. Bath water should be put out during the day and then removed before night. I use shallow pans (about 4" high with 1-2" of water in them) for my fantails because they have difficulty getting out of deeper pans when they are wet. Buckets are dangerous because the birds could drown in them, especially youngsters.


----------

